# Cajun Custom Cookers



## acres87 (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with Cajun Custom Cookers in Moorhead, MN?  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## smokingbrian (Jul 18, 2017)

Any luck finding someone?  There only a 4 hour drive for me and appear to be very high quality.


----------



## cajun cooker (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello this is Shelly was Cajun custom cookers we do have very high-end quality smokers and grills we have a Northwoods Edition which is geared towards the North and it's cold temperatures so we make 1/4 inch thick Steel on our Northwoods Edition I would invite you to check out our website at cajunsmokers. Com or if you ever have any questions or want to call my number is 701-740-5466


----------

